# The BEST Routed Track Ive ever Experenced!



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey Guys
If anyone is interested in purchasing a custom Hand Routed Track
Please check out Mr Keving Shaws "FullTilt Raceway Site":

http://home.bellsouth.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=241513&ck=

I have driven on several of his tracks and I would dare to say there is not a Better Track ANYWHERE Period! His rails are continous and smooth as silk! I have routed a track of my own and I love it BUT I must say Kevin has Mastered His Trade! From the surface to - the consistency of the rail height to - the banked turns Its All UNBELIVABLE for the price he charges. The scary thing is he seems to get better with ever track he builds!


----------

